# New Breaker Panel & AFCI Protection.



## Kao Chen (Nov 4, 2019)

2017 NEC. A homeowner wants to upgrade their existing electrical system by installing a new external meter-base/disconnect and a new internal panel box (probably 200A ). Many of the original branch circuits are 2 wire circuits without an equipment ground. Do you require AFCI protection for all circuits as required for Art. 210.12(A)?

Does changing the over-current protection (new panel) qualify as modifying the branch circuit [210.12(B)]?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2019)

Look at the definition of a branch circuit. I only have the 2014 NEC which does not include the over-current device as part of the branch circuit only the wires:

Branch Circuit. The circuit conductors between the final over-current device protecting the circuit and the outlet(s)


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 6, 2019)

The older wiring methods will create havoc with the arc faults and/or GFCI. Unless they are changing the branch circuits there-selves, I probably would allow the arc fault to be eliminated. (letter to be in file of course). If they extend or re-purpose the branch circuit from original use, then I might consider requiring arc faults since the original branch circuit wiring was re-purposed/ altered.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 6, 2019)

Here is the answer.  Unless you are moving the panelboard more than 6' which means you have to extend branch circuits then no, it is not required unless it is specific to a local ordinance that would be in excess of the NEC.


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Here is the answer.  Unless you are moving the panelboard more than 6' which means you have to extend branch circuits then no, it is not required unless it is specific to a local ordinance that would be in excess of the NEC.



Well yes and no...mostly no.  It has nothing to do with the distance between the new and old panel enclosures.  It's all about the conductor length.  If more than six feet of conductor is added to the branch circuit wiring AFCI is required.  The enclosures can be a foot apart with ten feet of new conductor between them.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2019)

ICE said:


> Well yes and no...mostly no.  It has nothing to do with the distance between the new and old panel enclosures.  It's all about the conductor length.  If more than six feet of conductor is added to the branch circuit wiring AFCI is required.  The enclosures can be a foot apart with ten feet of new conductor between them.



True.  We are discussing the R&R of a panel


----------

